# Last Trip of the year



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Im going out tonight. Burrrrr Cold. 730 to 10 pm. Ill let ya know if it's over or not. I have not been able to sleep good since the last time I went.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thought about going out myself, still debating. Was wondering if this colder weather may have already pushed them out


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Luck*

Report what you see. Should be a few straglers. GOOD LUCK


----------



## BUCKETMOUTH88 (Mar 10, 2010)

this is my first year gigging. I went out a few times and haven't seen anything. Is this the last opportunity to go? Where do the flounder move out from here?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

At this time of the year, most flounder migrate out to the Gulf of Mexico to spawn.


----------



## BUCKETMOUTH88 (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for the info! when will they move back to the bays and in the shallows again?


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't let the calender fool you. They will move out when the water temp is right just because its almost December dosen't mean the water is freezing. We have just had our first serious cold front of the year.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Well we caught on small fish. Thats it. Here is a link to my last trip.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice link thks for posting


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

went last night did'nt see a thing but alot of mullet an thinking about going tonight


----------

